# How many here own the AE Park Avenue ???



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

After purchasing my first pair about a month ago, I wore them for the first time this past week for an interview. At the risk of sounding like a groveling kid, I must say it's the absolute classiest, best-looking dress shoe I've ever had the pleasure of wearing.

In light of my personal preference for bluchers, I find myself surprised as to how much I like this balmoral; frankly, I do so *much* more than I expected. But, it's just so clean and sharp and traditionally elegant. I've also decided to go with straight lacing (thanks, Ian's Shoelace Site) which, to my eyes, gives this very conservative style just a touch of change-of-pace.

It seems pretty apparent the Park is among the more popular shoes with forumites; in fact, it might be the *most* popular single model. To that end, I'm curious as to how many around here own it; and if you happen to own multiple colors.


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks to a forum member pointing it out the Nordstroms sale, 3 in brown,red,black.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Not exactly the same, I have the now discontinued sister shoe the Fifth Avenue (a perf cap) in dark brown. I use it all the time.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Two pairs in black (one pretty far gone), one in merlot.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

no Park Avenue, the 5 last isn't very good for me. I normally wear a 10.5D, and find the Park Avenue to be almost okay in width (could do with a little bit more instep room) but too long. If I can get a 10E on discount, I might give it a try.

on the other hand, I'm thinking of getting the G&G peaked cap-toe instead. Probably just an idle thought....


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

There's no more comfortable shoe for me. I only have it in black. I'd like to get it in a shade of brown at some point.

I agree about how classy it looks. I particularly like that it's sheen is a little duller (unless you use parade wax) and it looks more like real leather than some shiny black shoes.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

It certainly seems to be "the" shoe to own, I'll finally have to get a pair one of these days.

Brian


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Count me in..


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

4 pairs in rotation, all black. My standard work shoe.

There are some shoes from English makers that are slightly more elegant, but the fact that AE makes the Park Avenue in an extensive range of widths counts for more.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I tried but could not get them to work for me...when I got one that the width was ok on the front had too much leather when my foot flexed and they looked sloopy. I really need to get to an AE store and try on the various sizes to see what may work, the are very elegant.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

1 pair in merlot that I've had for years. I love the look, but wear the shoe infrequently as the last is a little less comfortable in the arch than I prefer.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't own the Park Avenue; however, I do own a black cap-toe bal - the C&J Bedford.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Grenson Masterpiece as my captoe bal in black, but I have a hearty appreciation for the Park Avenue. It's a great shoe, of nice quality, available widely, and can even be found for $200 or less at sales. What more could you ask? It's the perfect first "nice" dress shoe, and won't ever need to be retired as one's shoe collection grows.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

While I agree with the forum that the Park Ave. is a very comfortable, classy, well-made shoe, it is my least favorite of all that I own. I feel that the shoe isn't "beautiful," particularily because the last isn't well balanced--it is too forward. My discontent is centered around the cap toe, which is too foward on the shoe, thus creating my perceived imbalance. Great shoe, though, and great leather! I picked my pair up from Ron Rider when he was still at Franco's. It is my most conservative shoe and first choice for interviews, first-time client meetings.


----------



## RJATL (Mar 11, 2006)

I have 2 pairs in black. A pair I trashed that I wear if the weather is bad and I don't have any meetings and a new pair that I picked up during the Nordstrom sale. I think they're definitely worth the money, especially on sale. I do wish they made this shoe in dark brown.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I have only a black pair left as my burgundys finally died. A fairly comfortable shoe which I wear on dressy occasions. For every day wear I prefer the BBs cap toe blucher made by Aldens, a truly comfortable and elegant shoe.

I don't know why but I like bluchers over bals.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

One pair, black. The five last is not a great fit for me, though I do have two shoes on this last (the PA and the shell cordo Cambridge, which I got so cheaply and in such good condition from eBay that I just couldn't pass on it).


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

One pair in black.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have the Park Avenue in black and merlot. I like them, but I seldom have occasion to wear a suit, and consequently don't wear my dress bals very often. I also have the Byron in black, dark brown and chili. All the aforementioned shoes lead very easy lives compared to my bluchers (except for my black bluchers, which I hardly ever wear anymore).


----------



## Brax (Dec 3, 2005)

I have two. One in black and one in burnt chilli.

I bought a pair during my first year of law school that lasted me for 11 years including two complete recraftings at A/E. I hated to see them go but I wore through the leather lining.


----------



## Dapper Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Two pairs. Both black. Both fantastic.

Park Avenue...there is no substitute.

:icon_smile:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

1 pair, black


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

Two pair, both black. Also an older Church black cap toe bal (from when Church sold a C-width) for rain.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

1 pair black. Love them.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Currently one pair in black, Merlot on my wish list. I was at church last week and was introduced to a greek member with a rich accent. We both looked down simultaneously as if a 6th sense was operating. I casually remarked ' nice AE Spectators.' He said ' nice AE Park Avenues too.' Worries about orthodoxy being to ethnic are greatly overblown!


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Three pair - Black, black, merlot. Can't think of anything dressier.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I have the Byron in black (same as Park Ave but with a single line of broging across the toe cap).

Wear it once a week or more.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

One black pair, purchases almost 9 years ago for my wedding. Shoes and marriage still going strong. Love em both!


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

*The last does not work for me!*



wvuguy said:


> After purchasing my first pair about a month ago, I wore them for the first time this past week for an interview. At the risk of sounding like a groveling kid, I must say it's the absolute classiest, best-looking dress shoe I've ever had the pleasure of wearing.
> 
> In light of my personal preference for bluchers, I find myself surprised as to how much I like this balmoral; frankly, I do so *much* more than I expected. But, it's just so clean and sharp and traditionally elegant. I've also decided to go with straight lacing (thanks, Ian's Shoelace Site) which, to my eyes, gives this very conservative style just a touch of change-of-pace.
> 
> It seems pretty apparent the Park is among the more popular shoes with forumites; in fact, it might be the *most* popular single model. To that end, I'm curious as to how many around here own it; and if you happen to own multiple colors.


Although one of the most popular of the AE models, it does not work for
all. High instep does not permit the shoe to lace properly. Going wider
makes the shoe appear "bulbous" and one of the endearing features of the shoe is the sleek design.

Glad you can wear them.


----------



## Sleep MD (Nov 24, 2004)

Black and merlot - hope they are still available when/if the current pairs finally fall apart...


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

Black and Merlot. I got the black ones on sale at the PX for $165 new (not seconds either). A month later, they went on sale for $110. All of the Allen Edmonds they carried were priced at $110 and some of them probably still are. I got a pair of Chesters there too, but the Park Avenues feel and look the best out of all my shoes. These are the first good shoes that I bought, before AAAC I used to wear Johnston and Murphy.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

1 pair, black. Got them on eBay, brand new for $90.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I actually prefer the Byron (IIR the name correctly)--the model with the strip of perfing at the toe-cap seam. Does anywhere know where and when the best price on those specifically can be had? Thanks.


----------



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

Add another: 1 black. It's my "going to court today" shoe.


----------



## whodunnit (Apr 8, 2006)

1 in brown, find it odd that more people on this forum does not own it in brown


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I have one pair of Park Avenues, in black. I just don't like the "merlot" color. And brown seems out of place for a cap toe balmoral.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

I own 1 pair in black. The Park Avenue takes a magnificent shine; I can almost see myself when I look down at the toe-caps. :icon_smile_big: I would love to get a pair in cordovan.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm a 11EEE in this last, low arches. It's a bit of a struggle putting on, the classy straight lacing giving little manuevering room. I am worried about crunching the back down with my shoehorn. But bulbous they are not. Cinderella had glass and Dorothy ruby slippers. I've got my Parks, a good foundation to stand on literaly and stylistically.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Got it in black, on the lookout for browns on sale.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I actually prefer the Byron (IIR the name correctly)--the model with the strip of perfing at the toe-cap seam. Does anywhere know where and when the best price on those specifically can be had? Thanks.


That's the Byron, check the annual Nordstrom sale. Also the factory stores may have seconds from time to time. It is still a regular production shoe.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

black, black, brown.


----------



## benedictusoblatus (Mar 15, 2005)

I own a PA in Merlot and a Byron in black. They are both super shoes. Thanks to the forum I actually know the difference between "Balmoral" and "Blucher" shoes! I am irreformably in the Balmoral camp and this is my favorite.


----------



## IP Guy (May 15, 2006)

One pair in Chili. Absolutely love them. In fact, they will need to be recrafted soon.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

No I don't own a pair but I would dearly love to, even though I already own a pair of the EG Chelseas in black (another plain cap toed Oxford). There's a reason the Park Aves are AE's best selling shoe since around 1935. Baseball, apple pie, Twain, Hemmingway, Emerson and AE Park Avenues - hey, they are all American classics. It's worth buying enough pairs now to last you a lifetime just in case AE go bust - or worse still start manufacturing rubbish in China.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I have 3 pair of PA's, black, brown and merlot.

Excellent shoes.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

*2 Pairs for now*































What I like about the Park Ave that sets it apart from other cap-toes I own
is the smaller cap. 
Anyone who knows the Park Ave can spot it anywhere no matter what the color because of that feature.
Most other cap-toes look the same and are difficult to distinguish one brand from the other.

The Brown Antibes calfskin on these Park Ave is some of the softest and supple I've felt.
The grain is identicle to the calfskin on my John Lobb Campus tan loafers which cost 4x as much at retail.

The Park Ave is one of a handful of shoes I'd like to have Allen Edmonds make for me in shell cordovan, black or burgundy.

Another one of my top 5 favorite Allen Edmonds is the Walton. An absolutely perfect shoe. I'll difinitely have a pair of these made in burgundy shell cordovan and possibly black shell.


----------



## ksteryous (Jul 7, 2008)

Three pairs, black, merlot, and a slightly shinier Burgundy which they no longer offer (bought about 12 years ago). They are a classic go to shoe, and while not the most dressy or maybe not even the most elegant, I think the best adjective for them is timeless. They will always be 'in style'.

Regards,
Kenton


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wow, old threads never die? 

I bought a merlot pair since 2006 and am considering a backup merlot pair and a brown pair. 

I wear a lot of the merlot. I wish I had bought two pair of merlot Lexingtons as well. 

Recrafting is like detox.

And then there is reborn Fifth Avenue ... if they offered that in merlot I'd be in BIGger trouble.

:devil:


----------



## Sousaphil (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought Merlot PAs in April. I've been very pleased. It's amazing how many compliments I've received on them too.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Not exactly the same. I have the now discontinued sister shoe the Fifth Avenue (a perf cap) in dark brown. I use it all the time.


I'm in the same boat. I also have a pair in black.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a 1 pair in black purchased 6.5 years ago. I have worn them once or twice per week since then and absolutely love them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I presently have three pair of Park Aves, black, Merlot, and brown calf. I also have AE's Soho in cognac calf and Alden's #920, a brown calf cap-toe balmoral. Perhaps I need to stop with the cap-toe bals!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Black, brown, merlot


----------



## soupcxan (Apr 30, 2009)

Graduating shortly and re-entering the workforce, new boss is business professional every day so bought the PA as well as the Mcallister (pictured below), both in black. Only problem is...can't decide which AE to get next!


----------



## Limniscate (Jul 23, 2008)

2 pairs--black & merlot.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

wvuguy said:


> In light of my personal preference for bluchers, I find myself surprised as to how much I like this balmoral; frankly, I do so *much* more than I expected.


I bought a pair in black due to the peer pressure of this forum... it's the only pair of leather non-specialty shoes I own that aren't made by Alden. I've been quite pleased.

The only problem I have with them, which has since been corrected, is that they need to be polished several times over months to get to the level of shininess that I expect from a pair of black shoes. My Alden calfs can be polished to pass inspection at a military base, but these came away from their first thorough cleaning and polishing looking rather blah.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

One pair in Merlot. The PA last is almost too high at the ankle. The ones I have are fine, but if they were just a fraction of an inch higher at the ankle bone, I couldn't wear them. It's kept me from trying another pair.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

Just got my first pair in black a couple of days ago.

As was mentioned earlier, looks like I have some polishing to do. OTOH, I'm sort of enjoying the process.

One note: I deliberately ordered a 12 EEE vs. the elusive 12 EE - and a good thing, too. These seem to fit correctly in allowing for the sheer volume of my Mongo sized feet. I find getting a Balmoral to fit comfortably can be a real challenge with my larger feet.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

soupcxan said:


> Graduating shortly and re-entering the workforce, new boss is business professional every day so bought the PA as well as the Mcallister (pictured below), both in black. Only problem is...can't decide which AE to get next!


I'd get the next one in a different colour - merlot or brown. You are 2/2 so far however. Well done.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

One in black.

I wish I had brown as well.
I would love a McClain or McAllister in Merlot.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*like my Park Ave*

I have 1 black, 1 brown. for some reason, the black one's leather isn't soft. i donated it. the brown ones are comfy, although it does not fit me perfectly. i'm interested in the 5th ave. in walnut now...


----------



## Felix Krull (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a pair of black, Park Avenues that I have owned for 15 years. I only last year had to get them re-crafted after weekly wearings for 14 years.


----------



## Copez (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a black- for nineteen years - pair and a pair in merlot which I purchased last month.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Limniscate said:


> 2 pairs--black & merlot.


What he said.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Merlot.


----------



## Don'tPanic (Oct 6, 2007)

Bought a pair recently in the discontinued brown. I wear suits only a few times a year at most, so may never buy another pair.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

1 pair black. 1 pair Merlot. Beautiful and comfortable shoe. Very dressy.


----------



## coltboy75 (Nov 11, 2009)

1 pair in brown, love them.


----------



## gavinchi (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 1 pair in black, as well as the McAllister in black (same last!). I noticed earlier someone mentioning the odd sizing; the Brannock device puts me at a 10.5D, but I wear a 9.5EEE in this particular last.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

No PA's. Two pairs of McClains, a Belair, and an old Hilcrest.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

2 pairs of PAs. Were my first real dress shoes.


----------



## Bradman (May 28, 2009)

I love my black PA's but the merlot and dark brown PA's are too close in color to justify the cost. Wish I had gone with the Strand in walnut.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

The PA was my first proper shoe. Got 1 pair about 2 years ago in discontinued dark brown from the shoe bank and its been a slippery slope since that day. My wife got me a pair of walnut Strands also on the 5 last as it seems to fit me fairly well. I like a bit of variety, but wouldn't hesitate getting a pair in other colors. The popularity might come from the range of sizes, good deal of availability, classic styling and a good chance you can get it discounted. Good solid shoe I wear often.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

One pair in black which I have owned for 7 years and have had re-crafted 4 times. Still look great.


----------



## michael_legeek (Oct 12, 2010)

One black, one merlot.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

michael_legeek said:


> One black, one merlot.


Same. Interestingly enough, of my work rotation, I yet have gotten comments (twice) on only one pair.. the merlot Park Ave.'s.

Black Park Avenue
Merlot Park Avenue
Merlot McAllister
Burnished Brown Fifth Ave.
Walnut Strand


----------



## docsmoker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just picked up a pair in black last week. I do have to say that my AE coltons from 6 years ago have a deeper shine. (but this may be from many polishings with the AE shoe cream).


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess the follow up question should be: "How MANY pair of PAs do you own?" Count me in for 2 (black [first] then walnut)


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll probably never buy Park Avenues but I've been on this forum awhile and they're definitely "the favorite" shoe here, with the entire AE brand being "the favorite" shoe brand. It's pretty much a standard go-to oxford and I always see people saying good things about it.


----------



## jhecht (Jun 25, 2006)

Black and brown. Great fit and look.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

wvuguy said:


> To that end, I'm curious as to how many around here own it; and if you happen to own multiple colors.


All of us!


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

Black and Merlot. Comfortable to wear and look great.


----------



## Claus (Apr 8, 2010)

Woah, this is long running thread, isn't it? 

Unfortunately, it's hard to get EEE widths here, so it will probably be a while until I'll be able to get one.


----------



## gloden (Jan 5, 2010)

2 pair PA Black
PA Merlot
AE Byron chili
AE McNeil Brugundy Shell
AE Strand Chocolate Shell
AE Shelton
Alden traditional saddle in no. 8

I love the Park Avenues that I have acquired and they are my go to shoe. The Strand in chocolate shell seems to be the shoe that is noticed most of all followed by the merlot PA.


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess I am going to be the buzz kill here :smile:

Although I have two pairs of PAs (brown and black), I will probably not purchase another.

While in London last year I picked up a pair of C&J Audley handgrades and they blow the PA away imho. The quality is superior, the shoes are more comfortable (love the 337 last), and I like the way the leather piece that makes the "cap" is laid on the shoe vs the PA. It just looks more balanced. They are about twice as much but well worth it compared to the current model PA imo.

Now, if I ever came upon any old stock PAs (better build quality, softer leather, etc) I might pick some up.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, in Black.

I actually don't wear them that often. My AE Strands in walnut are getting a fair amount of time lately.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I own one pair, black, and intend to buy a brown pair soon. But as fond as I am of them, I don't see the point in going beyond two pairs. These shoes are so beloved because they're THE value shoe, the stalwart classics that anchor one's shoe collection. So black first. Then maybe brown. We'd all agree that anyone starting out should not look anywhere else. I wish I had known to do that. But once one has the anchor, the rest of the collection should be for prettier or at least more interesting shoes, according to one's tastes. Shoes in walnut, for example. Or suedes. Or wings.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> I own one pair, black, and intend to buy a brown pair soon. But as fond as I am of them, I don't see the point in going beyond two pairs. These shoes are so beloved because they're THE value shoe, the stalwart classics that anchor one's shoe collection. So black first. Then maybe brown. We'd all agree that anyone starting out should not look anywhere else. I wish I had known to do that. But once one has the anchor, the rest of the collection should be for prettier or at least more interesting shoes, according to one's tastes. Shoes in walnut, for example. Or suedes. Or wings.


I completely agree. I st arted with brown PAs then moved to loafers in burgundy and brown then wing tips then shell loafers and walnut Strands. The PA is a wonderful base to start a shoe collection and will continue to be a staple in my rotation. However I would look for a different style in a different shade. No sense to have the same style of shoes when there are so many great models to pick from.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I own one pair in merlot. I really need a 9.5E in the 5 last but the pari I got is a 10 D. The price was just so good I could not pass it up. Because of the fit I don't wear them like I should but I do love the way they look. I hope to pick up a brown pair one day in my proper size.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I own one pair in black and wear them to more formal occasions like weddings. Most days I wear brogues.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I completely agree. I st arted with brown PAs then moved to loafers in burgundy and brown then wing tips then shell loafers and walnut Strands. The PA is a wonderful base to start a shoe collection and will continue to be a staple in my rotation. However I would look for a different style in a different shade. No sense to have the same style of shoes when there are so many great models to pick from.


AE PA = great starter shoe. move up from there.

Is it just me or are there others that agree BLACK PAs have really stiff leather vs. any other color PAs?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

It's heresy to some, I know, but I find A-Es a bit clunky and tend to prefer Aldens or English-made shoes. Also, there was a glaring and serious quality-control problem w/ a pair of McNeils I purchased from LE earlier this year (and swiftly returned) which does not do much for my level of confidence in this brand.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I do not own the AE PA. I have the Alden 920 Straight Tip Bal Oxford in black shell and brown calf. I must admit, the AE PA does have a 1 up in appearance to the 920. It's a nice looking shoe. Classic.


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

hellomarty said:


> AE PA = great starter shoe. move up from there.
> 
> Is it just me or are there others that agree BLACK PAs have really stiff leather vs. any other color PAs?


I think you are right. The black PAs come off stiffer than brown. But IMHO both are stiffer than they used to be. I think, that is I know, they are using much different leather now. I was told by several AE salesmen that if they wanted to keep the same quality (build and leather) they would have had to raise prices to the point of being priced out of their target market.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

DorianGrey said:


> I think you are right. The black PAs come off stiffer than brown. But IMHO both are stiffer than they used to be. I think, that is I know, they are using much different leather now. I was told by several AE salesmen that if they wanted to keep the same quality (build and leather) they would have had to raise prices to the point of being priced out of their target market.


So that's why they switched the brown color a couple years back!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

While they look like a very nice shoe, my JL Philip II or Towcesters are my cap toe shoes.


----------



## NerdInASuit (Mar 24, 2010)

I have black and brown PAs and another 8 pairs of AEs. Love all of them. I just wish AE had a soles only recraft option. I'm now having to decide about taking the brown pair to a local cobbler to have new soles put on and risk making it impossible to recraft later.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

One pair in black; as an aside I applaud those with the confidence to wear the more unusual shoe colors (merlot, chili, etc). Someday, I will be seen in oxblood)


----------



## xcontext (Jan 2, 2011)

Long time lurking, just joined. Most of my shoes are other colors (including oxblood wingtips). Park Avenue is my go to black shoe. No nonsense, no frills, perfect.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

NerdInASuit said:


> I have black and brown PAs and another 8 pairs of AEs. Love all of them. I just wish AE had a soles only recraft option. I'm now having to decide about taking the brown pair to a local cobbler to have new soles put on and risk making it impossible to recraft later.


I personally would just go through AE. Give 'em a call and see what options they have.

If your shoes are beat up a lot, then maybe local guy is a better option, then the next time it wears down, you just buy a new pair!


----------



## NerdInASuit (Mar 24, 2010)

hellomarty said:


> I personally would just go through AE. Give 'em a call and see what options they have.
> 
> If your shoes are beat up a lot, then maybe local guy is a better option, then the next time it wears down, you just buy a new pair!


The uppers are in beautiful shape. The shoes are only 18 months old. So, I don't need the full recraft on them, just new soles. But I love the shoes and would like to keep them as long as possible, so I guess I will see what AE can do.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

NerdInASuit said:


> The uppers are in beautiful shape. The shoes are only 18 months old. So, I don't need the full recraft on them, just new soles. But I love the shoes and would like to keep them as long as possible, so I guess I will see what AE can do.


My PA had a heel problem. I called AE and they emailed me a UPS label to print and ship. The shoes were shipped out the same day and I received me shoes back, fixed, in about 3 weeks. Just remember to take the processing time into account. Good luck!


----------

